# Volvo Photo Shoot - Just For A Laugh.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Popped out with Andrew (silver 850), Russell (pink V70R AWD) this afternoon
& grabbed a few shots of the cars.

Had a laugh, talked rubbish & then went home.

Hope you like them & comments welcome.
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Some nice shots mate, I love this one. :thumb:










Maxtor.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Maxtor - shame the silver 850 wasnt a little further back.

Also, the 850 is a little blown - hope to do better next time


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Number 9 and 13 are awesome pics mate.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Lovely photos number 9 is my fave also.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> Thanks Maxtor - shame the silver 850 wasnt a little further back.
> 
> Also, the 850 is a little blown - hope to do better next time


I did see that, but I did not want to pick at it.

I think you did a good job of the colour arrangement of the cars, if you try to imagine (in the photo) of the other car colours in a different set up, it would not work IMHO.

Nice job. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice, loving the pranching Elk on the silver 850 :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice one guys, come cracking pics and loving the cars


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

We really need a DW Lolvo meet... :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

nice. Didnt know there were so many fans of volvos lol


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

love the pics... and the volvos too


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

some cool pics there!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

nudda said:


> nice. Didnt know there were so many fans of volvos lol


There wasnt until i brought one :lol:

Oh & there is a Saffron V70R at the end of me road so ner ner na ner nerrr


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice - like your compositions :thumb:

Volvo - they're boxy but their good


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice pics, loving 13 and 9 is a good un too but as you have already said, just a shame silver wasn't a bit further back.

We have 2 cars, a Vectra and a Saxo, I'm thinking of getting rid of the Saxo in place of another big family car and the V70 is up there on my list, big estate has got to come in handy. Are there any problem areas I should look out for when looking at these cars.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

pooma said:


> Are there any problem areas I should look out for when looking at these cars.


Main problems i have found are mainly the price of parts.

Bargains can be had but you have to shop around.

Try & avoid ex-plod unless you can guarantee its history.

People say the autobox can fail at 100k but if the oil is changed on a regular
basis then it will keep going (friends 97 is showing 252k).

If you go for a T5, 240 brake can be a pain in the wet due to wheel spin &
torque steer.

The 2.5 turbo is a bit gutless in comparison.

If you are serious about purchasing one, get over to either :-

http://www.vpcuk.org/forums/index.php or

http://forums.t5d5.org/

Loads of people with heaps of knowledge will help you out (im using the same
user id on both forums).

:thumb:


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Good stuff - I like them


----------

